# grade 3 cancer



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

well jsut an update to you guys.
shane had surgery last thursday..they removed 7 tumors. he had an 8th but they missed it(it;s small)
bipsies came back jsut got the call a few mins ago.
of course my luck....grade 3 mast cell tumors.

so he's pretty much going to die soon. he turns 8 in june..if we are lucky.


i think ill feed my next dog kibbles and bits ><

what angers me is he's in a cast and can't walk(from surgery)...and the surgery did not save him. infact, if he ahd grade 3 CANCER..PUTTING HIM UNDER ANESTHESIA, AND MAKING HIM CRIPPLED FOR A MONTH DUE TO HIS BANDAGED LEG...IS PROB KILLING HIM FASTER

THIS IS UPSETTING.


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

I know where you're coming from, RC. My Abby has liver cancer and if the vet is right, has about 3 or 4 months left. A good diet may discourage cancer but won't prevent it. Abby has been on a raw diet for almost all her life and she still got it. Don't blame yourself. There was nothing you could have done to prevent it.

Sorry to hear about Shane.


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

So sorry to hear of this! :frown::frown:
It is heartbreaking. Kodi, my Rottweiler was diagnosed with bone cancer and we had him put down almost exactly a month later. One of the hardest things I've ever had to do.

I'm not saying this to discourage you, but just so you know your not alone with how you are feeling. I'm so sorry you are going through this..... :frown:


----------



## RachelsaurusRexU (Sep 4, 2010)

I'm so sorry


----------



## dogmom (Aug 14, 2010)

What a shame! I'm so sorry this has happened to Shane; I was hoping you'd get better news. You're in our thoughts.


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

thanks bill. i feel like abby exceeded her life expectancy. it really hurts to know shane might not reach 8...especially since 8 is in june.

-dave.

thanks everyone else too...we mightt ry masivet..which is a 1000/month drug..he;s only 7 so we dont want to give up.

i psoted a vid on youtube and some people were nice enough to donate to the cause. i got 100 dollars in donations so far..very nice of some


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Just keep loving and caring for him the way you have been through all of these hard times, he needs you just as much as you need him. My positive thoughts go out to Shane for a speedy recovery! Keep us posted.


----------



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

I'm sorry RC. 

thoughts are with you guys.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

It made me really sad reading this. I'm so sorry RC. The only thing I can say is that 99% of the dogs in this world would kill to have a life half as good as the one you have given Shane. All of us dread the fact that one day we will be facing the same thing with our pups. Give Shane a big hug from me. Good luck and please keep us in touch with how he (and you) are going.


----------



## cast71 (Sep 16, 2010)

Really hate this part of life;0( Sorry to hear the bad news. Enjoy every millisecond with Shane!


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

Sad news.:frown: But when I think of all the posts you have contributed as well as had answered, all i can say is You have done a great job with Shane and he could not have had a better human by his side for all the times you have spent with him! He is one lucky dog~ as you are one lucky human to have been able to share such a wonderful Bonding relationship. It is something that will always stick with you and with Shane. Prayers to you both.


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

wags said:


> Sad news.:frown: But when I think of all the posts you have contributed as well as had answered, all i can say is You have done a great job with Shane and he could not have had a better human by his side for all the times you have spent with him! He is one lucky dog~ as you are one lucky human to have been able to share such a wonderful Bonding relationship. It is something that will always stick with you and with Shane. Prayers to you both.


thanks for the comment wags, but i feel lie an absolutely horrible person rtight now. we brought shane home last friday, and he hasnt pooped since then, and didnt; start pissing till maybe monday. anyway, today i was a devil of a human being. today i tried walking him around 7 pm, but he didnt wanna go to the bathroom since he didnt have a good scent(we walked him on the deck of the backyard but didnt let him in the whole backyard cause the steps might hurt his leg)...so i brought him and i confined him to the family room(since he's had surgery we are keeping him confined to the family room where i am staying with him. he usually goes upstairs to the second floor during the night, but we dont want him hurting his legs) he kept barking and barking and barking, and i got verbally violent, and kept telling him he's bad. and he kept looking at the gate like hew anted to go out of that room, and when i let him out he wanted to go up the stairs. after a lil while of him barking i said f*** _( edited by CorgiPaws for foul language)_ it...the dog wants to bark in my ears let him walk up the stairs and get hurt...(in my defense here, his walking has improved lot he;s pretty capable).
so anyway my dad made me bring him down, and he started barking again...so i just picked my blanket and pillow up, and left him there(ive been sleeping down here with him) and went upstairs and closed my door.
well i came down 15-30 mins later and he pooped. pooped on the blanket i left for him (of course -__-)..and pooped on the carpet. and he eas laying thr all quiet.

i feel like such a bad parent for scolding him when all he wanted was to poop..and was barking because he didnt wanna go in the house.


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

Well, I think you're all under quite a bit of stress. And I know that you feel pretty bad about yelling at him.

I'm so sorry about all this, Dave. I can't even imagine... I know that you have been a really great dad to Shane. You have done so much research and agonized about every aspect of his diet. It's clear that Shane means SO very much to you and is a big part of your life. He is lucky to have had such a wonderful caring home and family. 

Is there a way you can maybe construct a ramp for SHane so that he can do his business in the yard? How many stairs are there? Could you get maybe a piece of plywood or something to lay over the top securely? They do make doggy ramps, but I think that they don't make really long ones.

Hugs to both you and Shane.


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

Ania's Mommy said:


> Well, I think you're all under quite a bit of stress. And I know that you feel pretty bad about yelling at him.
> 
> I'm so sorry about all this, Dave. I can't even imagine... I know that you have been a really great dad to Shane. You have done so much research and agonized about every aspect of his diet. It's clear that Shane means SO very much to you and is a big part of your life. He is lucky to have had such a wonderful caring home and family.
> 
> ...


thanks richelle. there's prob atleast 8 stairs. im sure shane could do the stairs himself and be fine, but i wish it werent still wet from snow. the sun has been coming out, but it;s still kinda wet.

we got his bandages changed today and the vet gav an anti nausea.
she said to make an appt with the oncologist to discuss paladia(the 1000 dollar per month drug for grade 3 tumors)
she even wrote me a note for school since i cut class and didn't take an exam.


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

poor Shane, that part about him barking cuz he didn't want to poo in the house nearly had me in tears :frown: I am so sorry you are having to go through all of this. Unfortunately there is only so much diet can do for our dogs, some of them are just unfortunate to have something like this happen to them so young. 

Our old family dog, Kati, best dog ever, had to be put to sleep this fall and it just broke my heart because the poor thing had been hit by a car when she was 1.5 years old and we spent an arm and a leg to get her fixed up again. But of course, the vets tricked us into thinking she needed to be on prescription food so that's what we fed her (K/D) for 8 long, awful years. I finally switched her to raw and she absolutely thrived on it, but after a little over two years, she finally had to be put down because it was discovered that she had a giant tumor on her spleen that was filling her abdomen with fluid. My brother had taken her with him to FL at this point and we were all back here on the west coast so we couldn't even be with her when she was PTS. 

Sorry, not trying to steal away from your post. I just want you to know that I'm crying now thinking about what you must be going through with Shane. It is so hard to lose a loved one, my thoughts are with you and Shane, just try to make the absolute best of the time you have left with him. We didn't get a chance to do that with our old girl and now we can never get that back.


----------



## 1605 (May 27, 2009)

I am truly sorry to hear this. My thoughts & prayers go out to you, Shane & all your family.


----------



## PUNKem733 (Jun 12, 2009)

Oh man, I'm so sorry to hear this. Just hug him, bury your face in his fur, be with him as much as possible. Spoil the crap out of him.


----------



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

I think what RC and Shane are going through underscores something... love them as much as you can while we have them. Its just not long enough, even when they live a relatively healthy life. Its my one question I want to ask... how cruel it was to give us the perfect creature, nearly perfect in every way... and to not let us have them longer. 

Yeah, I want to ask that.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

kevin bradley said:


> I think what RC and Shane are going through underscores something... love them as much as you can while we have them. Its just not long enough, even when they live a relatively healthy life. Its my one question I want to ask... how cruel it was to give us the perfect creature, nearly perfect in every way... and to not let us have them longer.
> 
> Yeah, I want to ask that.


Don't forget, this also applies to the humans in your life.......don't take whomever you love, dogs or humans for granted. Ever.


----------



## Khan (Jan 17, 2010)

I am very sorry to hear about Shane. We all know this is the circle of life; but our hearts are not understanding of the fact. These creatures should long out live humans. If only for the simple fact, that they love us unconditionally and without judgment.
I lost by beloved Rottie Zeus to bone cancer in 2009. 28 days after diagnosis, when he was only 4yrs old. :angel:
Please know that you are not alone. 
I know how badly you must feel for yelling at Shane. We all have been so p-off at a situation that all we can do is yell, scream, curse, etc. It is completely not fair and yet this is what we are dealt. 
I'm sure Shane knows it's not him you are mad at. 
Like what so many before me have said. Enjoy every minute with him, and don't beat yourself up.


----------



## Paws&Tails (Sep 3, 2010)

I am so sorry. My thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

RCTRIPLEFRESH5 said:


> thanks for the comment wags, but i feel lie an absolutely horrible person rtight now. we brought shane home last friday, and he hasnt pooped since then, and didnt; start pissing till maybe monday. anyway, today i was a devil of a human being. today i tried walking him around 7 pm, but he didnt wanna go to the bathroom since he didnt have a good scent(we walked him on the deck of the backyard but didnt let him in the whole backyard cause the steps might hurt his leg)...so i brought him and i confined him to the family room(since he's had surgery we are keeping him confined to the family room where i am staying with him. he usually goes upstairs to the second floor during the night, but we dont want him hurting his legs) he kept barking and barking and barking, and i got verbally violent, and kept telling him he's bad. and he kept looking at the gate like hew anted to go out of that room, and when i let him out he wanted to go up the stairs. after a lil while of him barking i said f*** _( edited by CorgiPaws for foul language)_ it...the dog wants to bark in my ears let him walk up the stairs and get hurt...(in my defense here, his walking has improved lot he;s pretty capable).
> so anyway my dad made me bring him down, and he started barking again...so i just picked my blanket and pillow up, and left him there(ive been sleeping down here with him) and went upstairs and closed my door.
> well i came down 15-30 mins later and he pooped. pooped on the blanket i left for him (of course -__-)..and pooped on the carpet. and he eas laying thr all quiet.
> 
> i feel like such a bad parent for scolding him when all he wanted was to poop..and was barking because he didnt wanna go in the house.


Your under stress, (Umm and who would not be in this situation) your shocked it your dog that this happened to, now its who do I take my aggressions out on! Go yell in the bathroom in the mirror, go yell at the top of your lungs this isn't fair why my dog! Go have a good cry and you should! Your doing everything humanly possible for Shane and your stress yep its really high right now and it would be for any of us if Shane were our dog. My neighbor her Golden was 10 and had cancer she took the dog to the best places out here and the dog was on medicine but she still after a long accepted the fact things were not getting better and that was that. It was very sad and emotional. Don't judge yourself on every things that you feel is wrong that you are doing. Judge yourself on all that your doing right. Shane loves you for all you do for him. Dogs love unconditionally! Just remember patience is what you need right now. You need to get a good nights sleep and Shane will be ok. I also get very angry when my older beagle poops on the carpet. I yell Lucky what the heck's wrong with you then I walk away and I think relax he's an older dog maybe it was me I didn't get him out in time its my fault. We all do things we regret but we also all do things that are wonderful to remember! Don't dwell on the bad dwell on the good! Go give Shane a big hug get him a nice RMB and patience is all I can say its all about patience. Something we all have to learn! Having 5 kids whew RC I have learned patience. My mother gave me some great advice when she was alive= the one things she said was when things get to stressful and you fell like your anger is over the top JUST WALK AWAY for a while get over your anger and then walk back in the room no matter what IT WORKS! I have done this and yes after you have though about things it really does work! May take 2 or 3 or more minutes but you do compose yourself and it will work! We have all been there! Your a great Dog Parent ( I don't care what you say:smile and that is that:grouphug:!

PS~NO you are not a horrible person. Your a person whos very concerned about their dog's health, thats what you are.


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

anti nausea pills aint working(day 2 of cerenia) he's still throwing up
is it ok im letting him eat what he throws up? i know i nthe raw forum you guys say it;s ok to eat bones that are regurgitated.

tomorrow we see the onc for a followup.
someone on the golden retrievor forum said she had palladia pills which she can doante to me(12 days supply) since her dog didnt mae it
palladia seems the course of treatment we might have to try..it's either that or nothing at this point don;t wanna go with chemo.
i figure since the palladia is free might as well atleast try that.


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

RCTRIPLEFRESH5 said:


> anti nausea pills aint working(day 2 of cerenia) he's still throwing up
> is it ok im letting him eat what he throws up? i know i nthe raw forum you guys say it;s ok to eat bones that are regurgitated.


For a healthy dog, yes. For Shane, its probably OK but I don't want to give a definate "yes" because I don't know for sure.


----------



## Mia (Oct 4, 2010)

In our prayers and thoughts.


----------



## Karen519 (Feb 20, 2011)

*Shane*

Are there less stairs in front of the house that Shane can go down.
You can buy a ramp or make one from plywood so Shane can get down.
Can you carry Shane down the stairs?

Breaks my heart he has to go to the bathroom and can't go out.


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

karen hes been waling down the stairs fine. we have decided not to do the chemo...we will probably ust do prednisone.
we are furious also that we told the surgeon about a tumor and he missed it, we are going to try to get some type of reimbursment. stupid fool...4 aint enough money for him to listen to us...prick
the reason i dont really want to do chemo is selfish, but someone from the golden forum donated palladia and it just freaked me out that I have to wear gloves and it could harm me. when i opened the bottle i took a whif and now i have a cold, idk if that's my ocd or if the chemo shut my immune system down forever
also if the dog poops when on chemo, or vomits you have to make sure to get every little bit of it out of the carpet, and i dont want chemo all over the house.
also as bad as it sounds,the 2k or so itll cost to give shane 6 more months, could be used to buy a quality puppy from a breeder who has checked her puppies(when we are ready for a replacement we will def do more researching) we got shane from the humane society, and i suppose we;ve given him a decent life , although i msure anyone who adopted him would have


----------



## schtuffy (May 17, 2010)

So sorry about Shane...You've still got him around though, so take good care of him (as I know you have been), give him lots of love, and make it count. I wish dogs could live as long as humans...but it's also about the quality of life we give them, not just the amount of time we get to spend with them. *Hugs*


----------



## KittyKat (Feb 11, 2011)

RCTRIPLEFRESH5 said:


> karen hes been waling down the stairs fine. we have decided not to do the chemo...we will probably ust do prednisone.
> we are furious also that we told the surgeon about a tumor and he missed it, we are going to try to get some type of reimbursment. stupid fool...4 aint enough money for him to listen to us...prick
> the reason i dont really want to do chemo is selfish, but someone from the golden forum donated palladia and it just freaked me out that I have to wear gloves and it could harm me. when i opened the bottle i took a whif and now i have a cold, idk if that's my ocd or if the chemo shut my immune system down forever
> also if the dog poops when on chemo, or vomits you have to make sure to get every little bit of it out of the carpet, and i dont want chemo all over the house.
> also as bad as it sounds,the 2k or so itll cost to give shane 6 more months, could be used to buy a quality puppy from a breeder who has checked her puppies(when we are ready for a replacement we will def do more researching) we got shane from the humane society, and i suppose we;ve given him a decent life , although i msure anyone who adopted him would have


Well, you have to consider quality of life as well. Chemo does a lot of damage to your body and really wears down on you. Plus 2k for 6 months of misery really isn't worth it, for you or Shane. Just do the best you can, love him while you can. It's really hard seeing your pet go downhill.

If he's ever having issues taking in water, you can give sub cue injections to give him a boost. We did that with my cat, bought the stuff at a medical supply store... 4 bucks a bag, instead of the 20+ the vet was charging. -_-


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

KittyKat said:


> Well, you have to consider quality of life as well. Chemo does a lot of damage to your body and really wears down on you. Plus 2k for 6 months of misery really isn't worth it, for you or Shane. Just do the best you can, love him while you can. It's really hard seeing your pet go downhill.
> 
> If he's ever having issues taking in water, you can give sub cue injections to give him a boost. We did that with my cat, bought the stuff at a medical supply store... 4 bucks a bag, instead of the 20+ the vet was charging. -_-


well my dad and i called the complaints person at the hospital and field a complaint on the surgeon. It is NOT acceptable that he left the tumor behind that we informed him of at the consultation. We spoke to her this morning, and she told us she would call us this afternoon after she spoke to the quality committee. Well I was at school, but she called my dad, and told him ''we can aspirate it and see if it is malignant'' y dad said that wasn't the point and that is unacceptable. We are going to pursue this until we either get FREE CHEMO,or financial restitution for surgery. It was a botched surgery...I know shanes case is bad as it, but if shanes cancer was grade 1(which it could have been) and the surgeon left a tumor,that is a fatal mistake. Since grade 1's usually are cured with surgeries.

Ive heard dogs tolerate chemo well.So you are saying he will get worse?!?!?!? We do not know whether o pursue financial restitution, or free chemo....I don't want to be around chemo


----------



## Mia (Oct 4, 2010)

So sorry I hope everything works out


----------



## KittyKat (Feb 11, 2011)

RCTRIPLEFRESH5 said:


> well my dad and i called the complaints person at the hospital and field a complaint on the surgeon. It is NOT acceptable that he left the tumor behind that we informed him of at the consultation. We spoke to her this morning, and she told us she would call us this afternoon after she spoke to the quality committee. Well I was at school, but she called my dad, and told him ''we can aspirate it and see if it is malignant'' y dad said that wasn't the point and that is unacceptable. We are going to pursue this until we either get FREE CHEMO,or financial restitution for surgery. It was a botched surgery...I know shanes case is bad as it, but if shanes cancer was grade 1(which it could have been) and the surgeon left a tumor,that is a fatal mistake. Since grade 1's usually are cured with surgeries.
> 
> Ive heard dogs tolerate chemo well.So you are saying he will get worse?!?!?!? We do not know whether o pursue financial restitution, or free chemo....I don't want to be around chemo


Well chemotherapy can work, but it does have side effects. The side effects can be pretty rough, vomiting, diarrhea, lack of appetite (to the point of needing IV), but if the amounts are adjusted after every go eventually the side effects should get better. It can really depend on the dog, some take it pretty well, and don't show side effects others have a rough go of it. Anti-nausea pills can help with the side effects. It really depends on what the prognosis is - if they think that he's otherwise healthy and can on for many more years, then it can be a good idea. It doesn't always get rid of the cancer, as it can come back, but for a younger dog that's really healthy otherwise, it's totally worth a shot.

From what you said that it sounded as thought it wouldn't even give him a year? If that isn't the case and Shane has many more years in him, then it would be worth a go. 

Either way, they owe you some sort of compensation for such a royal screw up. In the end it's always about Shane's quality of life.


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

KittyKat said:


> Well chemotherapy can work, but it does have side effects. The side effects can be pretty rough, vomiting, diarrhea, lack of appetite (to the point of needing IV), but if the amounts are adjusted after every go eventually the side effects should get better. It can really depend on the dog, some take it pretty well, and don't show side effects others have a rough go of it. Anti-nausea pills can help with the side effects. It really depends on what the prognosis is - if they think that he's otherwise healthy and can on for many more years, then it can be a good idea. It doesn't always get rid of the cancer, as it can come back, but for a younger dog that's really healthy otherwise, it's totally worth a shot.
> 
> From what you said that it sounded as thought it wouldn't even give him a year? If that isn't the case and Shane has many more years in him, then it would be worth a go.
> 
> Either way, they owe you some sort of compensation for such a royal screw up. In the end it's always about Shane's quality of life.


they aid the cancer will kill im and at most itll give him 1 year


----------



## _Trish (Jan 31, 2011)

I'm sorry to hear about Shane, that's awful. Especially about the surgeon missing one of the tumors. I just wanted to mention that cancer feeds off of carbs, I'm not sure what you're feeding him, if it's kibble or raw, but I'd try and feed him as little carbs as possible.


----------



## cast71 (Sep 16, 2010)

For cancer you should feed no carbs. Also finding a real homeopathic vet would be a good way to go. They can put shane on anticancer and immune boosters. Be careful of imposter's. There are plenty that do holistic and modern medicine, jut to get extra money. Usually a true holistic vet will use modern medicine as last resort.


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

cast71 said:


> For cancer you should feed no carbs. Also finding a real homeopathic vet would be a good way to go. They can put shane on anticancer and immune boosters. Be careful of imposter's. There are plenty that do holistic and modern medicine, jut to get extra money. Usually a true holistic vet will use modern medicine as last resort.


we're still feeding him kibble,im not going to go through the hassle of a cancer diet, when he;s only got a few months to live...we are just gonna use prednisone on the small tumor,and try to keep him comfy. He doesn't really seem happy anymore,so we dont want to spend more money on him.

he's far beyond accupuncture


----------



## catahoulamom (Sep 23, 2010)

If he doesn't have that much time left, and he's suffering and having stomach upset, it might be good to start cooking for him. You don't necessarily have to design a cancer diet. Just a suggestion, because when my old girl was diagnosed with cancer, I decided I was going to give her only her favorites, like baked turkey breast with garlic, beef heart... she didn't want it raw, and I could care less, just wanted her to have whatever she wanted to eat. Now it is time to spoil him, treat him like a king! I slept on the floor with CJ the last couple weeks of her life, and I'm so glad I did. I wouldn't take back those nights for anything, I still remember how she smelled. I am so sorry you are going through this, he will let you know when he is ready, my old girl did. Take it a day at a time, try not to think about what could happen days or weeks from now, just soak up every minute you have with him.


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

Julie said:


> If he doesn't have that much time left, and he's suffering and having stomach upset, it might be good to start cooking for him. You don't necessarily have to design a cancer diet. Just a suggestion, because when my old girl was diagnosed with cancer, I decided I was going to give her only her favorites, like baked turkey breast with garlic, beef heart... she didn't want it raw, and I could care less, just wanted her to have whatever she wanted to eat. Now it is time to spoil him, treat him like a king! I slept on the floor with CJ the last couple weeks of her life, and I'm so glad I did. I wouldn't take back those nights for anything, I still remember how she smelled. I am so sorry you are going through this, he will let you know when he is ready, my old girl did. Take it a day at a time, try not to think about what could happen days or weeks from now, just soak up every minute you have with him.


jsut an update.....
the hospital gave us the 2500 dollars back for our surgery since they missed one of his tumors.
we are not allowed to go back to the hospital however
after speaking to other pet owners, and after our own experience, we do not want to go back...we are just happy they refunded us the money
so we have been getting his bandagees changed at the vet's
the vet also put him on prednisolone sine it is a cheap drug, and at this point we don't want to do the chemo


----------



## Onyxmom2 (Jan 10, 2011)

I am so very, very sorry! We are going through the same thing right now on one of our Italian Greyhounds, only the Vet advised against removing any, gave her 6 mos.


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

Onyxmom2 said:


> I am so very, very sorry! We are going through the same thing right now on one of our Italian Greyhounds, only the Vet advised against removing any, gave her 6 mos.


 Well shane is still alive, and healing nicely. Hair is almost fully back, and his cast is coming off this week or the next. Very energetic, although still has that twitch when sleeping. Gained back the weight he lost from surgery. He is around 80ish pounds now...prob 78. One of his tumors seems to be slowly growing back  but overall he's doing alright. His 8th birthday is in june.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Glad to hear from you RC, I've been wondering how Shane's been getting on. So glad to hear life is pretty good right now, dogs always surprise you how they can bounce back from something so devastating and they don't even feel sorry for themselves.
Hope everything keeps going well and he lives a full and happy life.
Thanks for the update.


----------



## schtuffy (May 17, 2010)

That's great that he is healing up so well, I hope he continues to improve! Do you know what is going to happen to the tumor they missed?


----------



## Ania's Mommy (Feb 8, 2009)

This is really great news. I hope Shane continues to get better and better. Keep taking GREAT care of him!

Thanks for the update!


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

Thanks for the update! So glad to hear that Shane is doing well.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

This is great news thanks for the update!


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

Glad to hear Shane is doing better and gained his weight back, that's really awesome!


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

So happy to hear theat Shanes doing so well! And glad to see you back! Blessings to you both!


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

Thank you for updating us on Shane, and I'm so glad he's improving. 
Healing vibes your way!!


----------



## Khan (Jan 17, 2010)

Nice to hear that he's on the recovery road. Stay positive and strong. Sending good thoughts and Bully Mojo your way.


----------



## Saddened (Apr 26, 2011)

I am so sorry to hear this, we are going through the same thing with my granddog. She was diagnosed last week with a tumor in her bladder that is inoperable. Tomorrow we start her on a new medication and if this doesn't show any improvement she will have less than 6 months. 3 years ago I had to have my Chocolate Lab put to sleep-it hurts soo very much, because you want to help them and can't. Praying for you & Shane, as I believe God loves our pets, otherwise why did HE have Noah put them on the ark! My heart hurts for you.


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

Saddened said:


> I am so sorry to hear this, we are going through the same thing with my granddog. She was diagnosed last week with a tumor in her bladder that is inoperable. Tomorrow we start her on a new medication and if this doesn't show any improvement she will have less than 6 months. 3 years ago I had to have my Chocolate Lab put to sleep-it hurts soo very much, because you want to help them and can't. Praying for you & Shane, as I believe God loves our pets, otherwise why did HE have Noah put them on the ark! My heart hurts for you.


thanks everyone!

Thanks. Shanes tumor is the highest grade of mast cell cancer so prognosis aint great even with chemo and other drugs(which he isnt taking). he is just on prednisolone. I think he will definitely see his 8th bday...it's the 9th that i pray he sees!\


----------



## Angelwing (Feb 20, 2011)

Really sorry to hear this. My family dog was diagnosed with lymphosarcoma at the age of 3. Ridiculous. But he fought and went through chemo twice and we got to live with him an extra 2 years.  Hang in there.


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

Saddened said:


> I am so sorry to hear this, we are going through the same thing with my granddog. She was diagnosed last week with a tumor in her bladder that is inoperable. Tomorrow we start her on a new medication and if this doesn't show any improvement she will have less than 6 months. 3 years ago I had to have my Chocolate Lab put to sleep-it hurts soo very much, because you want to help them and can't. Praying for you & Shane, as I believe God loves our pets, otherwise why did HE have Noah put them on the ark! My heart hurts for you.


I am saddend to read your post. Having a chocolate lab myself who is my velcro dog~ I know how wonderful they are~its just heartbreaking to think of what you went through! May your granddog be lucky and have years and years ahead of her. Please keep us updated. Blessing to you and your granddog!


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

You and Shane will be in my thoughts and prayers.


----------

